# More Otto pics



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

At the request of his fans, here are some more pics of my boy Otto doing his favourite things.

Sitting for a treat:









Beating up chimpy:









Shreading a cardboard tube:









Falling asleep on my lap after having a good chew on a toy:


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

He's lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

That pup is just to cute for his own good! I seriously wanna steal him!!
Thanks for the pictures!
DT


----------



## Kian's dad (Jun 2, 2009)

*OMG*

He's adorable.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

A Otto fan here  love last pic, he looks very at home already!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm joining forces with DT - he is seriously gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

wow what a cracker!! He is stunning thank you for the pictures


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you all. He's my little prince. I'm taking loads of pics because he's growing so unbelievably quickly. He's put on 800g since Sunday. Not bad when he was 5kg on Sunday!
I think I might need to get another dog. It sounds like Otto needs a guard dog!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> Thank you all. He's my little prince. I'm taking loads of pics because he's growing so unbelievably quickly. He's put on 800g since Sunday. Not bad when he was 5kg on Sunday!
> I think I might need to get another dog. It sounds like Otto needs a guard dog!


LOL nice try


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw hes so cute!!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww he's lovely


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'm sorry girls!
As we have Ottos Cousins, I'm afraid he is mine!! Got to keep the family together you see! lmao


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*He is unbeleivably handsome! If he were a man i would be outragously in love with him lol.*


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

otto is so cute, love the piccies the one of him asleep is my fav x


----------



## LittleMissSee (Jul 27, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!
xx


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone.
I have to admit I sometimes have to look at the photos to remind myself how cute he can be when he's having a manic hour!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I have to admit I sometimes have to look at the photos to remind myself how cute he can be when he's having a manic hour!


:001_tt2::thumbup:

*
I WANT I WANT ONE, HES OF THE MOST GORGEOUS PUPPYS IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

he's beautiful  I love his big ears :laugh:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> he's beautiful  I love his big ears :laugh:


lol, they're not so cute when they've been dipped in food and are dripping all over the house!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> :001_tt2::thumbup:
> 
> *
> I WANT I WANT ONE, HES OF THE MOST GORGEOUS PUPPYS IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!*


Thank you. He's a little star, especially when he's asleep!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> he's beautiful  I love his big ears :laugh:


some one had to mention them ears huh bex!! lmao


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'm Here to demand more pics of the Ginger Nutter Bex!!!!
I need another Fix!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

That is one dog i would never get fed up of seeing! So CUTE!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

sahunk said:


> That is one dog i would never get fed up of seeing! So CUTE!!!!


glad your a fan Sahunk.. i have to agree with you!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol alright, alright, I'll get some new ones as soon as he stays still for long enough!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok here you go. First, three in various sleeping positions.

On my mum's lap:










On his mat:










His favourite position- upside down in his bed:










Now a couple awake. There would be more of these but he has two modes at the moment, asleep and manic!

Enjoying a chew:










Using his brain:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Thx for posting Bex, you know i'm addicted.. I see he is at that stage were his ears and his paws are out growing the rest of him! 
He is so adorable!!!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you both 



3 red dogs said:


> Thx for posting Bex, you know i'm addicted.. I see he is at that stage were his ears and his paws are out growing the rest of him!
> He is so adorable!!!


No problem Red, I've got to prove he isn't a loony all the time! 
I'm just waiting for his legs to stretch out now, his body seems to have gotten longer before them!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

LOL they do that hun, its a 'Normal Vizzie' thing.. its about the only thing i can think of that is 'Normal' with this breed! lolol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> Ok here you go. First, three in various sleeping positions.
> 
> On my mum's lap:
> 
> ...


The one on his mat is so cute!  If he goes missing, dont worry, he will be in good hands!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumping up for Kian's Dad


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Otto is so adorable :001_wub:


----------



## BuddyTitus (Jun 5, 2009)

aww he is lovely, so chilled out !


----------

